# Online TRT?



## Ears93 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello members! I’m wanting to restart TRT and looking to get some suggestions of who to possibly use? I used increasemyt.com a few years ago but wanting to see what other reputable online TRT clinics members are using and what the TRT programs are costing? Thanks.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 21, 2019)

Florida alternative medicine is one, not bad price wise, have scripts for the d as well as growth

Entourage medical is great but now only cater to the wounded veterans i do believe

There are a ton more, google, compounding pharmacies are both ur friend

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Zane (Jun 24, 2019)

Anyone know of a clinic that will work with you knowing you're on cycle? Does that even exist? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## geardepot (Aug 14, 2019)

Tim Zane said:


> Anyone know of a clinic that will work with you knowing you're on cycle? Does that even exist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I would imagine it would be based on what your blood levels are at bro.  If your are doing a cycle and have elevated test levels already, I doubt if you will find a reputable clinic that would prescribe TRT for you.
GD


----------



## mazrim (Aug 17, 2019)

Go to a reputable TRT doc (Dr. Nichols, etc.) one time and they do telemedicine from then on.


----------



## K1 (Sep 18, 2019)

geardepot said:


> I would imagine it would be based on what your blood levels are at bro.  If your are doing a cycle and have elevated test levels already, I doubt if you will find a reputable clinic that would prescribe TRT for you.
> GD



Agreed...If you were trying that route, it would be best to crash your levels before going in and going back on cycle after getting your script.


----------



## Thermo (Sep 19, 2019)

K1 said:


> Agreed...If you were trying that route, it would be best to crash your levels before going in and going back on cycle after getting your script.


---I know I've shared this before,but my Primary is a pretty Open guy and had me on TRT for 2 years. Bloods every 6 months...BCBS (Blue Cross) decided to deny coverage, see, my Test levels were Normal. Duh. Insurance companies, so short sided. {And Greedy}


----------



## db2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hormone health and wellness palm beach.  Got it from Marc lobliner and they scripted me even though my levels were at 870. They do telemedicine all 50 states.


----------



## db2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Some new doctors and clinics are treating by symptom and not only by numbers.  They are practicing this based on the theory of testosterone resistance.  The belief that one can have all the symptoms of low t without the actually low blood level of t. The aim is symptom resolution and not a number.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 23, 2019)

db2 said:


> Hormone health and wellness palm beach.  Got it from Marc lobliner and they scripted me even though my levels were at 870. They do telemedicine all 50 states.


Yeah but at what cost??? And since Marc mentions them he gets a kick back etc.... I could see going thru someone who wasnt killing u for a mortgage payment.... Or more per month, 

Remember, if some guy in the industry is telling people where to go, he probably has the cash to get what ever he wants, and gets paid thru that company for promoting them.....



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## db2 (Sep 24, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Yeah but at what cost??? And since Marc mentions them he gets a kick back etc.... I could see going thru someone who wasnt killing u for a mortgage payment.... Or more per month,
> 
> Remember, if some guy in the industry is telling people where to go, he probably has the cash to get what ever he wants, and gets paid thru that company for promoting them.....
> 
> ...



Yes im aware of that.  You can shop around all these clinics who are not using insurance are charging crazy. I did not see you list any prices  either? Entourage seems like a good deal but when you look into what you actually get for your monthly charge they are ripping you off. I believe it was 1cc test very low hcg dose and maybe 10 arimidex.  They have a "platinum plan" lol which includes labs for $200 same as royal medical.  I used hhw palm beach because they were the easiest and quickest.  With hhw you pay all at once but I think monthly it came around $160 but I got much more meds. My labs are covered thru medical.  Now  I use defy medical.  I just pay for twice a year consultation $90 and for meds only which is about $250 and last 14 week's.  I save over $400 a year then going with the monthly cookie cutter guys.  As long as you can get labs through your medical defy I think is the cheapest.


----------



## db2 (Sep 24, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Yeah but at what cost??? And since Marc mentions them he gets a kick back etc.... I could see going thru someone who wasnt killing u for a mortgage payment.... Or more per month,
> 
> Remember, if some guy in the industry is telling people where to go, he probably has the cash to get what ever he wants, and gets paid thru that company for promoting them.....
> 
> ...



Yes im aware of that.  You can shop around all these clinics who are not using insurance are charging crazy. I did not see you list any prices  either? Entourage seems like a good deal but when you look into what you actually get for your monthly charge they are ripping you off. I believe it was 1cc test very low hcg dose and maybe 10 arimidex.  They have a "platinum plan" lol which includes labs for $200 same as royal medical.  I used hhw palm beach because they were the easiest and quickest.  With hhw you pay all at once but I think monthly it came around $160 but I got much more meds. My labs are covered thru medical.  Now  I use defy medical.  I just pay for twice a year consultation $90 and for meds only which is about $250 and last 14 week's.  I save over $400 a year then going with the monthly cookie cutter guys.  As long as you can get labs through your medical defy I think is the cheapest.


----------



## Willber (Jun 3, 2020)

That’s the issue I’m running into. I’m wanting to change Drs because the one I have now is a cluster every three months when it’s time to reup. Was wanting to get on with an online dr that specializes in TRT but my levels are already elevated. I’m scared to crash because of how depressed I get when off.


----------



## Willber (Jun 3, 2020)

Price wise I pay 15 bucks every three months for a three month supply of 200mgs/wk.


----------

